# Dye houses in Los Angeles



## HigherLiving (Apr 2, 2008)

I want to dye some of the shirts i have. Does anybody know of a high quality dye house located in los angeles?

Thanks!
Pierce


----------



## sublimeimprints (Jan 4, 2008)

Are you talking about garment dyeing? You cannot "dye" dyesub (polyester) shirts. If you are talking about cotton shirts, Dharma Trading Co. has very good procion dyes. I do my own. They are a great company to work with.


----------



## cottoni (Mar 30, 2008)

We use Color Dyers in Miami...I know they work with companies in LA.


----------



## HigherLiving (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply you guys!

And yes i am talking about garment dyeing. I looked at dhrama trading co. and that seems like a great place to buy products to dye on your own. but does anyone know where i can dye a large quantity of cotton shirts for cheap??


----------



## cottoni (Mar 30, 2008)

I use F.O.L. - they seem to be the cheapest.


----------



## HigherLiving (Apr 2, 2008)

what is F.O.L.


----------



## cottoni (Mar 30, 2008)

Fruit of the Loom.


----------

